# Mod Questions



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm wanting to do a couple mod's on our 21RS .. The first mods is the shelf over the dinette table and the second mod is a shelf in the rear slide either at the head or foot of the bed .. I have questions on doing this .. Those who have done it, how did you located the studs in the wall ?? (I'm assuming they are metal studs) and what type of anchor did you use ??

Another mod or repair is the with the city water connection, it leaks ... but not like many of you think, this one leaks backwards.. when using the onboard tank and pump the city water connection leaks.. I know the little spring loaded check valve is not sealing correctly .. problem is how do I get just the city water connection apart ?? I have taken the hose off it, but can't get the connection to unscrew, or do I need to remove the whole panel (water tank fill also on the panel) ? ..

Thanks


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I just put a shelf over our dinette yesterday. I did not take any pictures yet, but I will try to take some tonight. I just screwed a shelf track with a removable hanger to the paneling near the rear bed and added a block on the TV cabinet for the shelf to rest on.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

To find the studs just tap the wall. You will hear a hollow low sound, as you near a stud the sound will shorten and gain pitch (just a little). Also works on dry wall.
The Luan wood used for the walls is so thin you can also press on the wall. Where it does not bow in...is a stud. 
Depending on what goes on the shelve a stud might not be needed. Use the toggle wall anchors for heavy stuff or for a deep shelve. Press in plastic anchors for medium weight/strength.
On the shelve I added under the television I used regular drywall screws no anchors & no stud. My link


----------



## stang5302 (Aug 31, 2010)

I believe you have to take the pannel off, my o-ring was not sealing and had a small leak when I was using the water pump. I took the whole panel off and pulled the check valve apart to replace the o-ring.


----------



## sonomaguy (Jun 17, 2012)

Or you could just screw in a brass plug that you pick up from the hardware store. Put a little thread tape on it. I tightened mine with some tools but you should have those tools in the trailer anyway.


----------

